# Chelsea Miller Passaround



## aboynamedsuita

Not sure if this is appropriate use of the passaround subforum, but I figure if there's enough interest we could all throw in like $20-30, collectively buy a knife and settle this once and for all lol.

Who's interested??? Post below and we can all go from there in due course (no express delivery for $200-400 more though lol)


----------



## Anton

Can anyone here publish results, Reddit or something


----------



## Godslayer

F it, I'm game... cancel that, this picture is all I need to make my point https://www.instagram.com/p/BVk3KWbA81r/?taken-by=chelseamillerknives

Her knives all look the same to me, with wonky profiles and cheese grater laminate... I also checked and nothing appears to be over 6 inches... what is that.. a chef's knife for ants. 

If she made a chef knife and it looked like her steak knives I may actually become slightly interested, maybe email her and ask her if we can get a good chef knife


----------



## dwalker

Edited. I don't want to be mean. Have fun.


----------



## milkbaby

I was down for my initial suggestion of 400 forumites chipping in $2 each... I could maybe do $5 because the passaround will cost about $15-20 to ship... So at $20-30 each to buy the knife, that's $35-50 to participate in the passaround, a little too steep for my blood. I'm saying that thinking we'll never get the money back on resale.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

We all know what this knife is! Im all for charity, but I can think of several ways to put my money to work other than this.


----------



## labor of love

Chicagohawkie said:


> We all know what this knife is! Im all for charity, but I can think of several ways to put my money to work other than this.



Dude, bladesmith swimsuit calendar!


----------



## Ucmd

Im in. Would be fun to try. Who knows...


----------



## Matus

If someone will be willing to pay the shipping to Germany and declare the value at what it actually is (so I do not have to pay $300 VAT+Tax) than count me in.


----------



## RonB

If I decide I want a knife made from a rasp, I'll make one, so I'm not in, but thanx for the offer. I do have a question though. After all the contributors have their turn with the knife, who gets the knife?


----------



## cheflivengood

i'm in only if she agrees to mirror polish the bevels.


----------



## Anton

y'all tripping


----------



## strumke

Maybe someone should reach out to her for a pass around. If she thinks the design is good, throw it to the sharks to give a proper assessment.


----------



## StonedEdge

Strumke I like that idea as it doesn't involve sending CM a dime for that chunk of a "knife".


----------



## strumke

I'm going to send her an e-mail and get back to the group. I agree that the profiles look...well...different? than what we all like, and the rasp could be quite uncomfortable, but maybe, MAYBE, MMMAAAYYYBBEEEEEE, we are all wrong and the people paying $800 for her knives found something that this forum has largely shat on. Only one way to find out.


----------



## StonedEdge

CM the new Kato? Seen it on KKF first!


----------



## chinacats

I will say that when I first saw a Kato school shot I thought it was a joke...they used to be thick...then I was blown by a password....


----------



## WildBoar

chinacats said:


> ...then I was blown by a password....


I am not even sure what to do with this one... vg:


----------



## StonedEdge

Passaround?


----------



## WildBoar

StonedEdge said:


> Passaround?


More likely "blown away by a passaround", but "I was blown by a password" could be a cool catchphrase down the road.


----------



## panda

is this the neighborhood bicycle?


----------



## tsuriru

panda said:


> is this the neighborhood bicycle?



I think neighborhood punching-bag is more like it...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Sounds like it ain't gonna happen


----------



## alterwisser

Id be much more interested in a PA from Orchard steel and DeRosier....

To CMs Defense.... she also made/makes knives with a more normal profile, rather large flat spot and gentle curve to tip. 

That doesnt change the raspect, of course [emoji12]


----------



## Godslayer

You guys are all wrong 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdjTGa3FMV5/?taken-by=rader_blade 

Mrs. Rader is an up and coming star


----------



## StonedEdge

aboynamedsuita said:


> Sounds like it ain't gonna happen


No response from CM? Or bad response?


----------



## sandra

:cheffry:


----------



## strumke

StonedEdge said:


> No response from CM? Or bad response?



Nope, nothing so far


----------



## aboynamedsuita

StonedEdge said:


> No response from CM? Or bad response?



TBH I never even asked, I wanted to see if there was an appetite at the forum for shits & gigs, but there doesn't seem to be.


----------



## strumke

It's been over a week and no response, so guessing she's not interested.


----------



## tsuriru

strumke said:


> It's been over a week and no response, so guessing she's not interested.



Smart girl! it seems the verdict was out right from the get-go so..... Smart girl.


----------



## milkbaby

tsuriru said:


> Smart girl! it seems the verdict was out right from the get-go so..... Smart girl.



Actually, I am perfectly happy to try her knife without prejudice, and I think there are others here as well who would be willing. I have no axe to grind so to speak, and if her knife performs beautifully then I would be happy to say so.

On the other hand, it's obvious that she does not need the approval of a small demographic of kitchen knife knuts to sell her knives, so I understand why she would not be interested in sacrificing limited resources to satisfy our curiosity.


----------



## mise_en_place

milkbaby said:


> Actually, I am perfectly happy to try her knife without prejudice, and I think there are others here as well who would be willing. I have no axe to grind so to speak, and if her knife performs beautifully then I would be happy to say so.
> 
> On the other hand, it's obvious that she does not need the approval of a small demographic of kitchen knife knuts to sell her knives, so I understand why she would not be interested in sacrificing limited resources to satisfy our curiosity.



Agreed. I'd give her a fair shake. Worst case scenario, it's a bad knife (and your suspicions are confirmed). Best case scenario, you found a decent or maybe even skilled maker-- oh, the horror!

If Chelsea looked on this forum, I doubt she'd expect anything from our members that didn't largely echo Tsuriru's sentiments.


----------



## orangehero

If someone offers me $800 I'll put a quick edge on a farriers rasp and send it to you for evaluation


----------



## mise_en_place

orangehero said:


> If someone offers me $800 I'll put a quick edge on a farriers rasp and send it to you for evaluation



And I'll give you honest feedback haha

"It doesn't cut, but I've never had a knife that grates ginger"


----------



## Chef Doom

I got $10 to throw away. I have $800 if Chelsea is willing to perform a personal private demonstration on her wonderful works of art in proper usage and maintenance. I will not cover the air fare, but lodging can be.........negotiated.


----------



## Bill13

She knows how to market herself, Ill say that. Some vendors here could learn a thing or two about marketing, actually so could I.[video=youtube;-1NBAQCZjk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1NBAQCZjk8[/video]


----------



## aaamax

Godslayer said:


> F it, I'm game... cancel that, this picture is all I need to make my point https://www.instagram.com/p/BVk3KWbA81r/?taken-by=chelseamillerknives
> 
> Her knives all look the same to me, with wonky profiles and cheese grater laminate... I also checked and nothing appears to be over 6 inches... what is that.. a chef's knife for ants...



+1
Said better than I possibly could.


----------

